# Angeln auf der Île de Ré



## A-tom-2 (20. September 2012)

Hallo,

Anfang Oktober bin ich für eine Woche in Saint Martin de Ré.
Hat von euch schon mal jemand dort geangelt? Was kann man da fangen und vor allem wie? 
Ich kann leider nicht allzu viel Ausrüstung mitnehmen.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## A-tom-2 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf der Île de Ré*

der Vollständigkeit halber ein kurzer Nachtrag zu meinen Angelversuchen auf der Insel.
Da wo die Fische (Meeräschen) sind, darf man nicht angeln - also nicht in den Häfen. Deshalb hab ichs mit der Baitcaster an geeigneten Uferstellen versucht. Als Köder kamen Mefo-Blinker, Gufis und Küstenwobbler zum Einsatz. Leider alles ohne Erfolg, nicht mal ein Biss :-(
Der Untergrund war steinig und voller Austern. Bei Bodenkontakt war der Köder erstmal verloren und konnte bei Ebbe wieder eingesammelt werden. 
Das schien aber nicht nur mir so zu gehen. Angler, die mit dem Schlauchboot rein kamen freuten sich wie Bolle über ihren Fang. Ein ca. 45cm Wolfsbarsch - zu viert in ? Stunden ...
Andere angelten mit Grundmontagen vom Strand aus, konnten aber nicht so schnell die Köder erneuern, wie die Krabben sie abfraßen.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## ragbar (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf der Île de Ré*

Danke für Deinen Bericht,das hört sich ja nicht gerade gut an.


----------

